# What age do they their first eggs?



## diontree (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a bunch of chickens at how old do they start laying eggs.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Depends on the breed...can be anywhere from 4 mo. to 7 mo. on average, with the production breeds usually starting early and the dual purpose breeds starting a little later.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep, depends on the breed. My Barred Rock started around 22 weeks old, our Easter Egger didn't lay till about a year same with my Cochin. My Ancona, Lakenvelders, and Andalusian was around 24ish weeks old. The silkies didn't lay till close to 8 months old.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

What about a leghorn?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Usually around 5-6 mo. YMMV


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

Bee said:


> Usually around 5-6 mo. YMMV


YMMV? What does that stand for?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

My buff brahmas were 8months before they started it depends on the breed.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

I herd 18 to 20 weeks is normal


----------



## jhammett (Jun 27, 2013)

My RIRs and Buff Orpingtons are 17 weeks old so I should e getting close. I put ceramic eggs in the laying boxes to encourage them. They free range and come to an open coop every night ( barn stall that is closed in with wire) planning to close the run in soon enough. Hope they don't lay out in the trees line.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Do these chickens look about ready to lay?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

❔❔❔❔❔❔❔❔❔❔❔❔❔❔❔❔❔


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They sure look like good laying breeds, some of them...but to look at a pic of a flock and tell if they are ready to lay is nigh impossible. They look big enough and they looked developed but only God knows when they will lay. 

I always tell folks that when you find an egg in that nest, they are ready to lay.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Bee said:


> They sure look like good laying breeds, some of them...but to look at a pic of a flock and tell if they are ready to lay is nigh impossible. They look big enough and they looked developed but only God knows when they will lay.
> 
> I always tell folks that when you find an egg in that nest, they are ready to lay.


So, should I begin to mix the grower and layer feed? ❔❓❔


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

That's up to you. I don't fool with all those feed changes and such in my flocks. They get chick starter the first couple of weeks and then everyone gets layer rations. I've even started chicks on layer ration before. 

All those feed mixes and changes just make something very simple into something complicated, IMO, so I've never subscribed to that...I like my life to be as stress free as possible. 

Yeah...I know..they say the extra calcium, blah, blah, blah. I've got 6 yr old birds out on my grass right now that says different.


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

My production reds just started laying at 15 weeks, they were on grower feed as I didn't expect them to lay so early on!! Am now mixing in layer pellets to their grower, but I m not wasting the stuff I have left!!


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree with Bee - don't fret too much about feed, the girls seem to figure it out and it seems less vital now they free range. You'll know if there's too much protein cos they'll get runny poop. Just see how it goes! X


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

chickadee3 said:


> I agree with Bee - don't fret too much about feed, the girls seem to figure it out and it seems less vital now they free range. You'll know if there's too much protein cos they'll get runny poop. Just see how it goes! X


Then I indeedy do have TOO much protein! How do I fix this?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Mix a lower protein grain in your feed to cut the total proteins given....barley, cracked corn, oats, etc. all have lower proteins and can lower the total percentages fed. At times I cut my layer ration by 50% and add barley or oats, depending on the time of year and their dietary needs.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Bee said:


> Mix a lower protein grain in your feed to cut the total proteins given....barley, cracked corn, oats, etc. all have lower proteins and can lower the total percentages fed. At times I cut my layer ration by 50% and add barley or oats, depending on the time of year and their dietary needs.


But, I don't make my own food, and I use grower crumbles...


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes....you can still do this. Just mix some whole grains from your local feed store into the crumbles. Do you have a local feed co-op? If so, I'd suggest you buy fresh ground feed from there instead of the pre-bagged and not so fresh feeds from TSC and such. You can tell the difference when you pour it out of the bag....the pre-bagged sort of looks beige-y grey and has a stale odor, the fresh milled is golden and smells like you could pick it up and eat it for breakfast. 

Find your feed mill..it's worth the drive and you'll find all kinds of things there you will need in your chicken life. Ask them for 50 lbs of barley..they might call it steamed barley~ or rolled or crimped oats, or even cracked corn, and just mix it in with your crumbles.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Bee said:


> Yes....you can still do this. Just mix some whole grains from your local feed store into the crumbles. Do you have a local feed co-op? If so, I'd suggest you buy fresh ground feed from there instead of the pre-bagged and not so fresh feeds from TSC and such. You can tell the difference when you pour it out of the bag....the pre-bagged sort of looks beige-y grey and has a stale odor, the fresh milled is golden and smells like you could pick it up and eat it for breakfast.
> 
> Find your feed mill..it's worth the drive and you'll find all kinds of things there you will need in your chicken life. Ask them for 50 lbs of barley..they might call it steamed barley~ or rolled or crimped oats, or even cracked corn, and just mix it in with your crumbles.


I don't know about any feed mills near here.... And I buy my food from a local feed store...


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Do they sell bulk whole grains?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Bee said:


> Do they sell bulk whole grains?


No.... Which is why I don't know what to do.


----------



## cedar100 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nah they ain't ready I have some of the same ones you have and I would wait what about a month or two and you'll be gettin egss


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Well...I just don't know what to tell you next. You are limited to what you have to feed, so if it's all you have, you have to feed it and there isn't any way to get around that. It will be what it will be!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Itsacutefuzzball, I would use the Internet to search for the closest feed mill. It may be worth the drive. Otherwise, if you want, buy some rolled oats, like Quaker, and cook some for them a couple times a week. Give it to them warm, not hot. You don't need to do this every day. It may also make the changes you're looking for


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

I make oatmeal afew times a week and give the left overs to the girls, they are 8 weeks give or ale, so I mixed what was left in a bag of medicated crumbles into a bag of organic starter feed, and that's hat they get. Plus they free range so I give them bread scraps, fruit and veggie scraps and they if in my compost, and as a special treat I give them a little wild bird seed, when I'm filling the bird feeder. I'd say mine better be happy and gettin fat!


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> I make oatmeal afew times a week and give the left overs to the girls, they are 8 weeks give or ale, so I mixed what was left in a bag of medicated crumbles into a bag of organic starter feed, and that's hat they get. Plus they free range so I give them bread scraps, fruit and veggie scraps and they if in my compost, and as a special treat I give them a little wild bird seed, when I'm filling the bird feeder. I'd say mine better be happy and gettin fat!


Good lord I look illiterate!

II make oatmeal a few times a week and give the left overs to the girls, they are 8 weeks give or take, so I mixed what was left in a bag of medicated crumbles into a bag of organic starter feed, and that's what they get for feed. Plus they free range so I give them bread scraps, fruit and veggie scraps and they dig in my compost, and as a special treat I give them a little wild bird seed, when I'm filling the bird feeder. I'd say mine better be happy and gettin fat!


----------

